# Survey: college dissertation on Irish Internet Users attitudes towards online shoppin



## WITstudent (27 Apr 2009)

Hi all. 
I am carrying out an online survey for my WIT college dissertation on Irish Internet Users attitudes towards online shopping. 

I am going to raffle a *€100 one4all voucher* at the end of May for those who participate in the survey (just enter your askaboutmoney username in the last space provided in the questionnaire where it says boards.ie (as I cannot change the wording here)). I would really appreciate all of your opinions. So please click the link below to complete it. It wont even take 6 mins to do!  

[broken link removed] 

I hope I have put this in the correct place? if not so sorry and please advise me! Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## Smashbox (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Enter in your boards.ie username?


----------



## WITstudent (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

yes I have the survey on boards too but was not getting many responses so I have now placed the survey on askaboutmoney and cannot edit the wording of the survey!
hope that clears that up for you!!!


----------



## Smashbox (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Ah ok sorry, got confused.. thought you had posted in the wrong place.

I've done it anyway, I have to say, I better win.


Or else...


----------



## WITstudent (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

well best of luck with winning. I am raffling the voucher end of may! and will post the winners user name (with their permission of course) on boards and askaboutmoney.
thanks.


----------



## Smashbox (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Good luck with it!


----------



## DeclanP (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Replied but no provision for the purchase of sports equipment online. Hope it goes well


----------



## jellyjelly (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Good luck!!!!


----------



## jimrohnfan (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Survey completed.


----------



## gm88 (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Survey completed


----------



## bigbertha (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

All done!!   Planning on how to spend voucher already!!


----------



## Speedwell (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Completed.


----------



## helllohello (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

survey complete - are we going to see the results of survey when complete?


----------



## newirishman (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

survey completed. Where do you publish the result and when?


----------



## Armada (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

I am in to win too


----------



## noddy (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Good luck. Like to see the results of survey.


----------



## steph1 (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Completed.  Best of luck with it.


----------



## serotoninsid (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Done


----------



## Locke (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Survey Done.


----------



## MaryBe (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Survey done.  Very easy to complete. Well done!

Do you need my address to send the voucher or will you contact ME through this site?(Sorry Smashbox - I'm in there too!!!!) ha ha


----------



## fobs (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Survey complete. Very quick as only took 1-2 minutes. hope i win now!!!


----------



## frash (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Just did it too


----------



## Caveat (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Me too.


----------



## baldyman27 (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Ditto.


----------



## Gervan (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Is "Neutral" less important than "somewhat important"?


----------



## bravo (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

done - best of luck with it


----------



## Male Doon (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Done and dusted...good luck with your project!


----------



## DeclanP (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

You are all hungers in search of voucher which I have probably won. Name and address supplied to OP. Ah go on, go on, go on


----------



## ney001 (29 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Done


----------



## suemoo1 (29 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

done survey. best of luck


----------



## joanmul (29 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

I'm in so I can win!


----------



## Slates (29 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

and done


----------



## Newbie! (29 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Done!


----------



## orka (29 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Q16: Have you heard of 3V prepaid vouchers? Yes - in Q10....


----------



## MB05 (29 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Done


----------



## WITstudent (29 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

hi all,
best of luck in the raffle to ye all which is at end of May!
I can make the results available to whoever wants them in rough form from surveymonkey or when I have my thesis complate in Aug! up to you!
thanks so much for filling it in!! much appreciated!!now exams next week and then the joys of my thesis for the summer...yipee!!


----------



## Smashbox (29 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

WIT, do you need many more?


----------



## WITstudent (30 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

I think am over half way there now. will keep the survey live for another few weeks to get few more responses. I wont get a chance to look at it for next 2-3 weeks as doing exams.so I will be quite for a while as must start to study. thanks one and all again!


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Ah ok

Good luck


----------



## Lex Foutish (30 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Just completed it also. No section for purchase of sporting equipment which explains some of the responses. Good luck with putting everything together.

P.S.
I'm happy to share the voucher with Smashbox...............if I really have to.


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Thanks Lex.. I have a feeling I will win it, and have already spent the money so fingers crossed!!


----------



## truthseeker (30 Apr 2009)

*Re: Calling all online shoppers*

Done


----------



## WITstudent (3 May 2009)

*Re: Survey: college dissertation on Irish Internet Users attitudes towards online sho*

Survey closed as I have enough responses now x 271. thanks so much. will raffle voucher end of may after exams and let ye know the lucky winner. 
talk to ye all then!!
By the way how do I close this thread?????????so people wont be trying to fill survey etc??thanks!


----------



## Smashbox (3 May 2009)

*Re: Survey: college dissertation on Irish Internet Users attitudes towards online sho*

You'll have to ask a mod

Good luck with it, I for one would like to see the results 

Cant wait for my voucher!


----------



## WITstudent (26 May 2009)

*Thanks to all....and the winner of the €100 voucher is.............*

hi all.
yipee exams over at last!!!!! and as promised I have carried out a raffle for a €100 one4all voucher for all those who completed my survey......and the lucky winner is....du du duuu............(drum roll).....foggers from boards.ie......................so I have PM'd foggers to let them know they are the lucky winner and to arrange collection/postage of the voucher!!!(unfortunetly I could only afford to raffle 1 voucher between boards and askaboutmoney)...... I am only a student after all......thanks again to all as I really apprecite all your time and participation, after all without ye it wouldnt have been possible.........take care!!!
PS. for those interested in the survey results. I am only starting to analyse them and a copy of my MBS dissertation will be available in WIT from sept 09 for a bit of light reading........but as of now...let the fun of analysing all your responses begin!!! ta again.


----------

